# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Tablet] Πρόβλημα στη φόρτιση σε κινέζικο Tablet (CHUWI su V88)

## corduroy27

Χθες μου ήρθε από την Κίνα ένα CHUWI su V88.
Το παρέλαβα πλήρως φορτισμένο και λειτούργησε απροβλημάτιστα για συνολικά 6 ώρες χρήσης.
Έχοντας  στο μυαλό μου ότι οι πρώτες φορτίσεις είναι καλό να είναι πλήρεις, το  άφησα να φτάσει στο *2%* το έκλεισα (Power OFF) και το έβαλα να φορτίζει.
Ο φορτιστής που μου έστειλαν (ο οποίος δίνεται ξεχωριστά και όχι στη συσκευασία του) έχει έξοδο *5V*, *2000mA*

Μετά  από μία ώρα περίπου φόρτισης είπα να δω πόσο έχει φορτίσει. Το άνοιξα  λοιπόν όπως ήταν στην πρίζα και με έκπληξη είδα ότι είχε ανέβει μόλις  στο *3%*!!!
Πήγα στις ρυθμίσεις στην μπαταρία και το άφησα κάποια λεπτά  να δω αν ανεβαίνει, (έκανα refresh τις ενδείξεις), τίποτα. Καμία  αλλαγή. Κολλημένο στο *3%*
Ένδειξη ότι είναι κατάσταση φόρτισης υπήρχε  κανονικά. Πρακτικά όμως δε γινόταν τίποτα και ο φορτιστής ενώ κανονικά  έπρεπε ναι καίει δε ζεσταινόταν καθόλου.

Επειδή είχα διαβάσει από  πριν ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που έχουν θέμα με την φόρτιση και όταν τον  άλλαξαν με άλλον ήταν ΟΚ, πήγα σε διάφορα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών και  ζήτησα να δοκιμάσω να το φορτίσω με καλύτερης ποιότητας φορτιστές, (με  τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά). Μια από τα ίδια... Μετά από μερικά λεπτά  φόρτισης, το ποσοστό δεν έλεγε να ξεκολλήσει από το *0%* ενώ και ο  εκάστοτε φορτιστής δε ζεσταινόταν ουσιαστικά καθόλου.

Επηρεασμένος από τα σχόλια *#461* & *#480* της παρακάτω σελίδας
http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/6394.../page__st__460
δοκίμασα και με λίγο μεγαλύτερες τιμές σε V και mA. Στο  τελευταίο δε κατάστημα που πήγα, ο άνθρωπος εκεί προσφέρθηκε να το  συνδέσουμε και σε τροφοδοτικό πάγκου που έχει για διάφορους ελέγχους, με  σκοπό να δει τι κατανάλωση έχει το Tablet σε mA. Η κατανάλωση ήταν  κυμαινόμενη, (από 0 εως 1.5Α), ανάλογα μάλλον με το αν είχα ή όχι ανοιχτή  την οθόνη κλπ.

Ως αποτέλεσμα πάντως, πάντα το ίδιο. Μετά από μερικά λεπτά φόρτισης, το ποσοστό της μπαταρίας παρέμενε στο *0%*

Έγραψα για το πρόβλημά μου εδώ μιας και υπήρχε σχετικό θέμα για την ταμπλέτα αυτή και πήρα την παρακάτω απάντηση:
_Καλησπέρα φιλε, μιας και ειχα πρωτος την ατυχια με το φορτιστη θα σου πω  δυο πραγματα. Το ταμπλετ κλειστο δεν τραβαει πολυ ρευμα 0,4 Α για την  ακριβεια και φορτιζει πολυ σιγα, το ταμπλετ ανοιχτο και να το δουλευεις  παλι τραβαει 0,4 Α , το ταμπλετ ανοιχτο αλλα να μην το δουλευεις τραβαει  1,8Α και μονο τοτε φορτιζει κανονικα. Κανε κατι που θα σου πω μπας και  βρεις λυση. Αστο ολο το βραδυ ή και παραπανω να φορτισει λιγο να παει  5-6% και μετα ανοιξε το και ασε το καμια ωρα και δες αν φορτιζει. Αν σου  δουλεψει αυτη η λυση δεν εχεις προβλημα. Μετα ομως μην αφηνεις τις  συσκευες σου να φτανουν στο 2-3% στο 30% φορτισε τες, την χαλας την  μπαταρια σου αμα την ξελιγωνεις._

Αυτό που λέει το κάνω ήδη και αν έχω νεότερα αύριο (που δε νομίζω να πω την αλήθεια) θα επανέλθω...
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας γενικότερα;
Μπορείτε να βγάλετε κάποιο συμπέρασμα από όλα αυτά;

----------


## corduroy27

Λοιπόν, επανέρχομαι με νεότερα που ίσως βοηθήσουν για συμπεράσματα.

Από το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής μέχρι το πρωί του Σαββάτου το είχα στην πρίζα αλλά χωρίς καμία ένδειξη ότι γίνεται φόρτιση και με τον φορτιστή κρύο όλες αυτές τις ώρες.
Φυσικά η συσκευή δεν είχε φορτιστεί και δεν άνοιγε το πρωί που δοκίμασα.
Στη συνέχεια επισκέφθηκα πάλι το κατάστημα με το τροφοδοτικό πάγκου και το βάλαμε εκεί να φορτίσει για κάνα 10λεπτο.
Πάλι δεν άνοιγε, (ενώ την προηγούμενη μέρα, την Πέμπτη που είχα ξανά πάει, άνοιγε κανονικά).
Πήρα ένα βυσματάκι, καλώδιο, κροκοδηλάκια κλπ για να κάνω μετρήσεις κατά τη φόρτιση με τον δικό μου φορτιστή και όταν πήγα σπίτι άρχισα τις απόπειρες να ανοίξει.
Λίγα λεπτά αργότερα η ταμπέτα άνοιξε και έδειχνε 9%
Φαντάστηκα ότι αυτό το 9% οφειλόταν στη φόρτιση απ' το κατάστημα αλλά το άφησα στην πρίζα να φορτίζει (με την ταμπλέτα Power OFF) και έφυγα.

Περίπου 13 ώρες μετά που γύρισα, ο φορτιστής για πρώτη φορά ζεμάταγε, (όπως έπρεπε δηλαδή) και η ταμπλέτα ήταν πλήρως φορτισμένη.
Πατάω στιγμιαία το Power και βλέπω την μπαταρία Full πράσινη και ακίνητη. Το άνοιξα και έδειχνε φόρτιση 100%
*Και τώρα το κουφό!!! Βγάζοντας το φορτιστή από την ταμπλέτα, η μπαταρία είχε ακόμα πάνω της την αστραπή,
(σύμβολο φόρτισης) στην δεξιά μεριά της πάνω μπάρας 
Το ίδιο γινόταν και αν έκλεινα την οθόνη και πάταγα στιγμιαία το Power.
Έδειχνε το κινούμενο γράφημα-ένδειξη της μπαταρίας που φορτίζει...*  :Unsure: 
Δοκίμασα λοιπόν να το κλείσω τελείως και να το ξανά ανοίξω μπας και είχαν μλποκάρει οι ενδείξεις.
Από εκείνη τι στιγμή παρέμεινε κλειστό! Δεν άνοιγε με τίποτα. Το παράτησα λοιπόν όπως ήταν κλειστό (Power OFF, χωρίς φορτιστή πάνω) και το πρωί της Κυριακής δοκίμασα πάλι να το ανοίξω. Μαύρη μαυρίλα πάλι...
Κάποια στιγμή και ενώ είχα πάλι βάλει πάλι πάνω πλέων τον φορτιστή, κατάφερα να το ανοίξω και η μπαταρία είχε μόλις 37% όντας κλειστό όλη νύχτα  :Confused1: 
Ε τέλη το άφησα ανοιχτό αυτή τη φορά αλλά χωρίς να το δουλεύω, (κλειστή οθόνη) και μέχρι να φτάσει από το 37% στο 97% είχαν περάσει 7 ολόκληρες ώρες!!!
*Δηλαδή φόρτιζε 1% κάθε 7 λεπτά...*
Το άφησα να φτάσει στο 100% και λίγη ώρα μετά, έβγαλα το φορτιστή και το δούλεψα αρκετή ώρα.
Σημειωτέων ότι και αυτή τη φορά δεν έφυγε ποτέ από την μπαταρία της πάνω μπάρα η αστραπή που δηλώνει φόρτιση...!

*Μετά από χρήση λοιπόν η μπαταρία είχε φτάσει στο 78% και είπα σε πρώτη φάση να του κάνω επαναφορά μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις του.
Έβγαλε το σχετικό κινούμενο εικονίδιο με το αντροιδές για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και μετά σκέτο μαύρο...!!!*
Από τότε δεν έχω καταφέρει να το ανοίξω ξανά. *Πάει πουθενά το μυαλό σας ρε παιδιά στο τι μπορεί να φταίει;
Ο Bootloader για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να είναι η αιτία; Το Kernal;
Μπορώ να δοκιμάσω κάποια αλλαγή σε αυτά ή λόγω του ότι όταν κλείσει δεν ανοίγει, δε θα μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί η όποια διαδικασία...*
Σημειωτέων ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να μπορώ να επαναφέρω τη συσκευή όπως είναι τώρα, λόγω πιθανής επιστροφής.
Είναι καλή ευκαιρία εδώ να πω ότι παρέλαβα την ταμπλέτα (την νεότερη φουρνιά, με σκούρα πράσινη πίσω όψη) έχοντας πάνω

*Android version:* 4.2.2

*Baseband cersion:* Unknown

*Kernal version:* 3.0.36+
bob@bob-desktop #102
Thu Jun 20 20:59:16 CST 2013

*Build number:* rk30sdk-eng 4.2.2 JDQ39 eng.bob.2013.06.20182.711 test-keys

Να πω εδώ ότι ο φορτιστής μου είναι δίνει 5V, 2000mA
*Η τάση του όμως πέφτει όταν φορτίζει στα 4V περίπου. Ίσως να είναι λογικό αυτό, ίσως και όχι. Δεν ξέρω... 
Θα μπορούσε για παράδειγμα να φταίει αυτό για την πολύ αργή φόρτιση;* (1% ανά 7 λεπτά  :Blink: )

Πάντως νομίζω ότι από τη μεριά του φορτιστή δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα να ψαχτώ άλλο.
*Από τη στιγμή που η ταμπλέτα κλείνει με μπαταρία στο 78% και μετά δεν ανοίγει, μάλλον στην ταμπλέτα πρέπει να επικεντρωθώ.
Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως πως όλα λειτουργούσαν μια χαρά μέχρι να αδειάσει η μπαταρία την πρώτη φορά (άνοιγε έκλεινε κανονικά)
και όλα τα προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν αφού άδειασε και μετά.
Είτε είναι πλέον φορτισμένη είτε όχι, δεν ανοίγει. Κι όταν αυτό συμβεί κάποια στιγμή, είναι μετά από πολλές διάσπαρτες προσπάθειες...*  :frown: 
I 'm going crazy! Αλλά όπως είναι λογικό, θέλω να εξαντλήσω όλες τις πιθανότητες να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα, προτού κάνω ενέργεια για επιστροφή...

----------


## corduroy27

Νεότερα για το θέμα...
Κατάφερα να ανοίξει η ταμπλέτα χθες πριν κοιμηθώ και την άφησα να φορτίζει...
Ήταν στο 85% όταν την άφησα και σκεφτόμουν μήπως δεν ήταν καλή ιδέα να την αφήσω όλες αυτές τις ώρες, αφού το Σάββατο βράδυ όταν γύρισα σπίτι,
ώρες μετά (13+) που την είχα βάλει για φόρτιση, ζεμάταγε στην κυριολεξία...
Όμως τελικά δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα. Ο φορτιστής το πρωί δεν έκαιγε όπως φοβόμουν, ήταν απλά ζεστός.
Άρα φόρτισε την ταμπλέτα όσο χρειαζόταν και μετά σταμάτησε να δίνει πολύ ρεύμα.
Το κακό είναι βέβαια ότι πάλι όταν τον έβγαλα συνέχισε να έχει την ένδειξη ότι φορτίζει στο εικονίδιο της μπαταρίας της πάνω μπάρας, (αστραπή).
Ακόμα έτσι είναι μετά από αρκετή ώρα λειτουργίας.
Επίσης για πολύ ώρα άλλαξε τίποτα στο γράφημα με τα δεδομένα χρήσης της μπαταρίας!!! (στις ρυθμίσεις/πληροφορίες του λειτουργικού)
Έβλεπα συνεχώς την ίδια πληροφορία, ότι είναι *100% Full* και ως δεδομένα χρήσης *0 seconds on battery*.
Δηλαδή μια κατάσταση σαν να είχα την ταμπλέτα στον φορτιστή και αυτή να έχει φορτιστεί πλήρως.
Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα όπως είπα, έχω βγάλει τον φορτιστή εδώ και ώρες και έχω κάνει αρκετή χρήση με την μπαταρία.
Κάποια στιγμή είδα την μπαταρία να έχει πέσει στο *88%* αλλά τα δεδομένα χρήσης να είναι ακόμα στα *0 δευτερόλεπτα*!
Φυσικά η αστραπή στη μπαταρία παραμένει...

*Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτά τα κουλά δεν συνέβαιναν ούτε κατά διάνοια την πρώτη μέρα που το παρέλαβα.
Όλα λειτουργούσαν κανονικά. Άνοιγμα/κλείσιμο της συσκευής (Power On/Power OFF) χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Σωστή ένδειξη μπαταρίας και των δεδομένων χρήσης της και φυσικά δεν υπήρχε το σήμα της αστραπής
στο εικονίδιο της μπαταρίας στην πάνω μπάρα.*
Μου είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο να καταλάβω πως έγινε όλο αυτό!

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο. Μακάρι να το είχα διαβάσει από πριν.
Είναι μετάφραση από ξένο αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Παραθέτει και τις πηγές του.
http://techblog.gr/mobile/4-myths-ab...teries-425222/

Στο μύθο Νο 4 λέει:
_Η πλήρης εκφόρτιση έχει καταστροφικές συνέπειες για τα ιόντα της μπαταρίας, και πρέπει να αποφεύγεται. Συγκεκριμένα, πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχει κάποια ποσότητα φόρτισης, γιατί διαφορετικά μπορεί να γίνει ζημιά στο σύστημα προστασίας που έχουν αυτές οι μπαταρίες ( προστασία από “υπερφόρτιση” κ.α.).
Οι συχνές και πλήρεις εκφορτίσεις μπορεί να θέσουν την μπαταρία σε κατάσταση “βαθιάς εκφόρτισης” (deep discharge)
και να επηρεάσουν τους χρόνους φόρτισης και την διάρκεια ζωής της μπαταρίας.
Γενικά λοιπόν δεν αφήνουμε την συσκευή να «κλείσει» από μπαταρία πριν την φορτίσουμε, διότι έχει το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα από αυτό που υποστηρίζει ο μύθος. Οι μερικές φορτίσεις είναι προτιμότερες για μια μπαταρία Ι.Λ. και βοηθούν στο να διατηρεί υψηλούς ρυθμούς φόρτισης και αποδοτικότητας.
_
*Αν και το παραπάνω (ως αποτέλεσμα) εξηγεί μια χαρά τι συμβαίνει στην δική μου περίπτωση,
(τουλάχιστον ως προς το θέμα της πολύ αργής φόρτισης),
είναι υπερβολικό νομίζω να συμβαίνει αυτό με μια μόνο φορά πλήρους αποφόρτισης!!! :X Στο άρθρο,
(και η λογική αυτό λέει), μιλάει για συχνές πλήρεις εκφορτίσεις...*  :Confused: 

Επίσης, εδώ (μια απ' τις πηγές του άρθρου)
http://www.shop-e.gr/pals/index.php?...106&Itemid=114
γράφει:
_Οι κατασκευαστές προτείνουν να κάνουμε βυθίσεις εκφόρτισης που και που
Ναι, το προτείνουν γιατί είναι σωστό. Η χημεία ιόντων λιθίου και πολυμερούς λιθίου, δεν έχει φαινόμενο μνήμης, έχει όμως… το κύκλωμα που τις ελέγχει! Το κύκλωμα που αναφέραμε παραπάνω, διαθέτει μια «βάση δεδομένων» οπου συλλέγει στατιστικά και μετρήσεις συνεχώς. Παρακολουθεί δηλαδή την απόδοση της μπαταρίας και υπολογίζει με μαθηματικούς τύπους το «πόση χωρητικότητα» έχουν τα κελιά που ελέγχει. Εαν λοιπόν χρησιμοποιούμε πάντα τη μπαταρία όπως πρέπει, δηλαδή με μικρές φορτίσεις, μη επιτρέποντας της να αδειάσει τελείως, το κύκλωμα αρχίζει να βγάζει σφάλματα στις στατιστικές του και να θεωρεί πως οι μπαταρίες διατηρούν μικρότερη ενέργεια απο όση πραγματικά μπορούν να χωρέσουν.
Εκεί ερχόμαστε εμείς για να βελτιώσουμε αυτές τις στατιστικές. Που και που, δηλαδή περίπου κάθε 30 κύκλους φόρτισης-εκφόρτισης, πρέπει να αφήσουμε την μπαταρία να βυθιστεί στο 3% της χωρητικότητας της. Με αυτό τον τρόπο, το κύκλωμα καταγράφει στα δεδομένα του τις πραγματικές τιμές χωρητικότητας και έτσι η μπαταρία μας θα έχει μεγαλύτερο χρόνο ζωής._

Εγώ λοιπόν το έκανα αυτό μία μόνο φορά, στην πρώτη φόρτιση.
*Καμιά ιδέα για το πως θα μπορούσα να... "ξυπνήσω" την μπαταρία να φορτίζει σωστά;*
Ίσως αυτό λύσει και το πρόβλημα που έχω και δεν ανοίγει όταν είναι κλειστό. Μόνο με θαύμα, (που λέει ο λόγος)...

----------


## xifis

με ολα αυτα προφανως μπορουμε να πουμε οτι η μπαταρια η το κυκλωμα φορτισης whatever/το tablet,εχει προβλημα.δυο τα τινα:

Α) εχεις εγγυηση?πρεπει να το στειλεις κινα με δικα σου εξοδα?αν ναι ποσα ειναι?ερχεται δωρεαν?τεσπα,το κοστος αυτο σε σχεση με την τιμη του ταμπλετ ποση διαφορα εχουν?

Β)περνεις ενα νεο ταμπλετ απο εδω οπως αυτο http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.904207 κ αλλα παρομοια,το οποιο εχω κ μου βγηκε οπως στα σχολια,γρηγορο,αριστη ληψη wifi,κ αμεση αποκριση στην οθονη,με 2 λογια αξιζει περισοτερα απο τα 60 ευρω που ειχε.ψαξε για κανα παρομοιο,γιατι λεει εξαντλημενο,κ το πηρα πριν ενα μηνα.

το παρον ταμπλετ,σου συστηνω μιας κ δεν ειναι απλη συσκευη,να το φτιαξεις σε καναν που φτιαχνει κινητα η κατι τετοιο,κ να παρεις μια προσφορα πρωτα.θα σου λεγα να το ξεβιδωσεις αλλα δε ξερω κατα ποσο εχει ουσια κατι τετοιο.

ημουν κ γω στο διλημμα προ μηνων να χτυπησω κινεζοταμπλετ απο το dealextreme,αλλα αφενος ακουσα κακα λογια για τα συγκεκριμενα κ αφετερου ειδα οτι παρεμφερη εισαγωνται κ εδω οποτε προτιμησα να παρω απο το eshop το συγκεκριμενο (60 ευρω δεν ηταν κ πολλα) για να εχω κ καποιον να μιλησω αν χαλασει,η τουλαχ να παρω ενα πιστωτικο,μιας κ προκειται για αναλωσιμες φασον συσκευες.

----------


## corduroy27

Κοίτα, αν δε καταφέρω τίποτα, θα το γυρίσω πίσω για αντικατάσταση.
Την έψαξα αρκετά την αγορά του και σε αυτή την τιμή (120 ευρώ) δε βρήκα κάτι καλύτερο.
Απλά έπεσα στην περίπτωση...

----------


## @Vagelis@

σιγουρα εχεις θεμα και του συστηματος φορτισης (μπαταριες περισσοτερο)
αλλα τα κολληματα των εικονιδιων εχουν να κανουν με το firmware.

δοκιμασε τα παρακατω, με τη σειρα που εκδοθηκαν:
(1.παλιοτερο - 2.νεοτερο)

1. http://www.mediafire.com/download/pc...013.06.20).rar
pass:geekbuying.com
οδηγειες στο αρθρο:
http://blog.geekbuying.com/index.php.../#.Uh9fIH_LNbw

2. http://www.mediafire.com/download/19...2013_08_01.rar
pass:geekbuying.com

*** εννοειται οτι εχεις στο νου σου , πως μπορει να καταστρεψεις το tablet

----------


## corduroy27

Το πρώτο που δίνεις είναι αυτό που είχε η ταμπλέτα όταν την παρέλαβα... (και μέχρι χθες)
Το δεύτερο, το έχω υπ' όψιν μου και σκοπεύω να το περάσω.
Έχω φάει όμως ήδη μια κρυάδα γιατί αν κι εγώ έτσι νομίζω, ότι τα προβλήματα πέρα από τη φόρτιση είναι θέμα *Firmware*,
χθες που πέρασα το TimelessV88 Edition 2 (RC1) δεν είδα να διορθώνεται κάτι! Ίσως να πρέπει να περάσω κάτι πιο παλιό, με άλλο *Kernal*.
Γιατί αυτό είναι υπεύθυνο για το Hardware και δεν έχω βρε κάπου πως θα μπορούσα να αλλάξω μόνο αυτό.
Ίσως να πάνε πακέτο με τα *Firmware*...

----------


## @Vagelis@

> Γιατί αυτό είναι υπεύθυνο για το Hardware και δεν έχω βρε κάπου πως θα μπορούσα να αλλάξω μόνο αυτό.
> Ίσως να πάνε πακέτο με τα *Firmware*...


αυτο που ισχυει σιγουρα..
 ο Kernel αλλαζει, αλλα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις εναν 
που να ταιριαζει απολυτα με το firmware, αλλιως θα το χαλασεις το μηχανημα

----------

